# Insurance in PA



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Anyone have any recommendations, my partner has decided to drop out of the business and be a dick about giving me the information on the insurance so I am starting new here. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Capt,

Just a thought, but y not call Cenova (www.cenovainc.com) & plow for them?
might be able to go under their insurance.

If not call Insurance Offices Ltd. @ 610-926-5060. I go thru them, & they seem pretty good at finding the best rates.

~Matt


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i had a friend call cenova about doing some sub work .
had to have his own insurance to work for them.
john


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Try Erie Insurance. I have my commercial auto and general liability through them. I only do resi properties, but it only cost me an extra $75 or so to add plowing for my fence business.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I just renewed my insurance for the plowing end of my business from state farm. It was $475 for liability with $1,000,000 umbrella policy and that includes $5000 to replace my plow if totaled with $250 deductible.






2005 F-250 lariat crew 6.0 diesel 4x4
305x70x17 Goodyear's wranglers MT/R


----------

